# Board Buddies



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a bit of info for those purchasing Boad Buddies. I just recieved my green Board Buddies and the 24" track. If you have an Incra Fence system there is no need for the track, they mount perfectly on the top T-tracks. I had 1/4" T nuts which you have to grind the sides a bit and some bevel head 1/4" screws. I will use the track for my Router table.:thumbsup:


----------

